# Escalator?



## Rafi's Dad (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever trained their dog to go up and down an escalator? If so, how?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Nope and wouldn't. Not a good place for doggies feet.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

No. Escalators freak ME out (I'm always afraid my clothes are going to get stuck in them or something) so I probably wouldn't want my dog on one where their hair/collar/leash could get caught.


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's MomNope and wouldn't. Not a good place for doggies feet.


Agreed, I think taking the stairs is a much safer bet for you and the dog. I wouldn't want to be in the middle of an escalator and my dog starts to panic. Might pull you and you slip and fall, hopefully without any people behind you because then you will have more problems.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

My dog has ridden the escalator but I don't recommend it. Like the folks above said, NOT a safe place for their feet.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I've seen little kids get dragging shoelaces caught in escalators and just cringe at the thoughts of my guy's feathery feet and tail getting snagged. There is always an elevator close by that can be used if stairs are a problem. Teaching good elevator behaviour is a worthwhile skill.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Elevators in a heartbeat snag dogs' toenails and trap a dog's foot between the disappearing treads. Best bet-- locate the stairs or elevator.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh boy that never crossed my mind every time I go to Frankfurt airport I make my dogs ride the escalator! Ooops My bad. None the less it was very easy to get them to ride it but I will not make them ride it anymore now. Thanks


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Take the elevator. I would think that the escalator would be quite dangerous to their feet.


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

Too dangerous!! My husband had the unfortunate experience of watching his son trip and fall down an escalator that was going up!!!

Even I stick to the stairs now. *shudders*


----------



## Rafi's Dad (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't think it could be done and it proves to me that a trainer I know was giving me BS when he said he'd train me. No way. It makes sense to both me and my dog not to use it. He does fine in the elavator and stairs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

interesting response. definitely brought up some things i've never thought of before. that said... both of my dogs ride escalators just fine... Tilden required a little coaxing and reassurance the first time... Gia took to them immediately as if they were stairs









if escalators aren't something that you encounter too often, then i wouldn't worry about it... but i'd prefer that my dogs be used to them just in case.

when approaching the top - i do instruct my dogs to "jump" so that they arent caught (literally, or) off guard.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh it can be done for sure. I just don't think it is safe.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Some escalators are really steep and the stairs can be really tall. It isn't anything I'd ever think of attempting with one of my dogs. Kudos to those that have done it and survived!


----------



## Rafi's Dad (Jan 25, 2008)

My dog is my service dog who assits me in walking up and down stairs. I have have many injuries and surguries to my left leg and arthritis in my right knee. Stairs are no problem with his help. Elavators in place of escalators are fine with me.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I would stick with elevators or stairs then if possible.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I would never use an escalator with my dog. 

Service dog owners use elevators, or those of us who can, use stairs. Yes, sometimes we wander around a while looking for the elevator, and sometimes it doesn't work.







Then we wander around some more.









But no escalators. Every trainer I've ever had has been pretty adamant about this. There aren't many "never" rules in dog training, but this seems to be one of them...


----------

